# Köderfische an der Maas



## pascha1507 (14. Juni 2010)

Hey ich habe mal eine frage wir waren vor zwei Wochen an der Maas und wollten schön auf Zander angeln war aber nichts#c mit zanderangeln Da keine Köderfische da waren. wir wollten jetzt am Freitag noch mal unser glück versuchen .jetzt meine frage hat einer von euch schon köderfische gefangen in den 2 Wochen?
wenn nicht muss ich welche kaufen ob wohl ich letztes Jahr jede menge gefangen habe und vor 2 Wochen nicht einen das kann doch nicht sein oder ist die Maas leer.#:ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen danke


----------



## Udo561 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Köderfische an der Maas*

Hi,
welche willst du denn fangen?
Barsche sind um die 4-8 cm 
Rotaugen 3-5 cm 
Brassen noch in der Brut .
Oder eben die vom letzten Jahr.

Aber klar das die Maas immer leerer wird , es werden ja auch 
zu viele Fische entnommen.
Die Zander die ich bisher in den letzten Wochen  gefangen habe sind im Schnitt um 
einiges kleiner als die Jahre zuvor.

Gruß Udo


----------



## pascha1507 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Köderfische an der Maas*

Udo danke für die schnelle Antwort 
ich dachte so an Rotaugen oder rotfedern
vor zwei Wochen ging nichts das ärgerliche war für uns da kamm ein Angler der hatte Köderfische von zu Hause mit gebracht und was hat der wohl gefangen Zander und wir sitzen das ganze Wochenende da und nicht einen köderfisch.:c


----------



## Udo561 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Köderfische an der Maas*

Hi,
die Köderfische sind dieses Jahr 2-3 Wochen später dran.
Letztes jahr Mitte Juni waren die Barsche und auch die Rotaugen schon groß genug , dieses Jahr brauchen die bestimmt noch 2 Wochen.
Größere vom letzten Jahr kann man aber auch nehmen , die sind um die 10 cm .
Such dir einen Abschnitt der ruhig ist , möglichst ohne Strömung.
Dann gut anfüttern , dauert nicht lange und mit einer Made am Haken fängst du auch Rotaugen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## pascha1507 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Köderfische an der Maas*

ja dann werden wir unser Glück noch mal versuchen mal gucken ob wir dieses mal Köderfische bekommen . ich sage Bescheid wenn wir was gefangen haben  danke udo 
ps wir setzten unseren Fang immer wieder rein andere sollen ja in den Genuss kommen den schönen Zander zu fangen


----------



## jogibaer1996 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Köderfische an der Maas*

moin, also ich war jetzt sied dem Schonzeitende drei mal an der Maas und habe nur ganz kleine Köfis gesehen. Ich habe mir deshalb meine Rotaugen an unserem Vereinsteich in Aachen besorgt. Sonst kannst du dir in Kerkrade am Schlossweiher gut Köderfische besorgen. Dazu solltest du dir eine Tageskarte für ca. 5 € bei Bergsma Hengelsport kaufen.  Grüße Jogi


----------



## pascha1507 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Köderfische an der Maas*

hey danke für die schnelle Antwort wir werden mal gucken  weil von roermond nach  Kerkrade sind gut eine Stunde fahrt oder?wenn nicht Kauf ich mir welche bei uns im Angelladen die kosten ja nur 1€ 

Gruß pascha 1507:m


----------



## jogibaer1996 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Köderfische an der Maas*

achso... ich hab jertzt gar nicht drauf geguckt, wo du her kommst. Ich dachte, vorher nach Kerkrade fahren und dann nach Roermond. Vorher vielleicht auch noch ein paar Köfis auf Vorrat einfrieren...  Grüße Jogi


----------



## pascha1507 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Köderfische an der Maas*

ja das werden wir auf jeden Fall machen,der Fehler passiert mir nicht 2 mal aber danke für den Tipp von dir.
hey sage mal weist du wo wir auch Kapfeen fangen können in roermond wir angeln#: in der nähe von de weerd


----------



## jogibaer1996 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Köderfische an der Maas*

pfff.... ne, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. ich bin selber noch maasneuling und muss erst mal selbst stellen finden. Oder auch gezeigt bekommen 
Grüße
Jogi


----------



## trouthunter2008 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Köderfische an der Maas*

Hallo und Petri Heil  an Alle!

;+ bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob ich hier jetzt einen doppelten Eintrag mache mit diesem Beitrag? (Bin Neuling im Forum).  und wenn ja.. dann sorry!

Wollte mich mal kurz vorstellen und mich des öfteren mal hier "blicken"  lassen. Ich bin der Michael (Niederländer) 45 Jahre alt und wohne /  arbeite in Mönchengladbach (Sicherheitsberater industrieller PS-Schutz).  War ca. 20 Jahre Berufssoldat bei der NL-Armee. Und nun...hab ich  endlich wieder Zeit fürs angeln! :vik:

Bin seit ca. 2  Jahren wieder auf Achse an der Maas und umliegenden Gewässern. (Kenne  ich seit meiner  Kindheit!) Hauptsächlich Raubfisch aber auch mal Friedfisch. Habe ein  kleines Schlauchboot (Zoom Zodiac 310S) mit ausstattung für kurze  Raubfischtouren. Hoffe aber dieses Jahr noch ein anderes größeres  4 bis  5 meter Boot (GFK oder ALU ) kaufen zu können. Ich suche noch. 

Ich würde in Zukunft gerne mit anderen Anglern zusammen drauf los ziehen  auf Raubfisch. Mit Boot oder Ufer, egal denn ich bin sehr flexibel. Ich  finde zusammen macht es mehr Spass (auch ohne saufgelage ). und man kann von  einander lernen. Außerdem ist das Nachtangeln und Bootsangeln zu Zweit  oder mit einer Gruppe doch ein wenig sicherer. 

Also wenn jemand lust hat mal was abzusprechen.....  
lasst es mich wissen

_PS: verzeiht mir bitte meine Schreibfehler und mein bescheidenes  Deutsch. Normalerweise korrigiert meine liebe Frau alles........  _


----------



## trouthunter2008 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Köderfische an der Maas*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=36863@ pasha1507

Köderfische.
ich habe seit 2 Wochen immerwieder festgestellt das -wie Udo sagt- die Friedfische spät drann sind. 

Miene Köfis habe ich immer am besten in Teilen wo so gut wie keine Strömungs steht und in den Abend oder frühen Morgenstunden fangen können. Zum Teil beißen die aber sehr vorsichtig.

0,08er Schnur, Einzelmade oder Brotflocke am 14er Haken (Widerhaken zukneifen!)  und eine sehr...sehr leichte Stifftpose und ganz punktgenau anfüttern!
Ein kleines Bissblei ist aber unbedingt notwendig. 10-12cm vom Haken anbringen sonst kriegt man garnicht mit was am Köder passiert.

Gestern habe ich aber Köfis auch inder Maas links neben dem Oolderplas fangen könnnen, (ca. 1-Km stromabwärts von der Schleuse bei Linne am linkem Ufer gegenüber Marina Oolderhuuske.) Anfüttern 2-3 Meter vom Ufer , über die Steinpackung. Futter muss aber fest sein weil etwas Strömung steht. Bisse kommen dort blitzschnell. Mann hat kaum Zeit zu reagieren. Bei Wellen noch schwieriger aber für ein Paar Köfis gehts immer. Ein kleines Bissblei ist aber  unbedingt notwendig. 10-12cm vom Haken anbringen sonst kriegt man  garnicht mit was am Köder passiert.

Wenns garnicht geht einfach mal eine PN schreiben. Ich kenne da noch ein oder zwei Stellen und Tips.

Viel Erfolg und wer weis sieht man sich am Wasser.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Pitchy (2. August 2010)

*AW: Köderfische an der Maas*

Die Probleme hatte ich in 4 JAhren Maas / Roermond auch immer mal wieder. Oft reichte eine MAde ohne Anfüttern an strömungsarmen neben-Seen. MAnchmal muss amn aber auch erst super gut anfüttern bevor es klappt. Und in ganz schlimmen Wochen hat anstatt die Stipp nur eine Waggler-Montage geholfen, mit der Ihr an Tioeferen Stellen auf Grund fischen könnt. Da sind generell auch die Köfis größer.


----------



## Udo561 (2. August 2010)

*AW: Köderfische an der Maas*

Hi,
mein Sohn hat uns die Tage Köderfische mit der Stippe gefangen.
So zwei oder drei Futterbälle ins Wasser und dann kommen die Viecher auch schon.
In einer guten Stunde hatte er so um die 20 Rotaugen am Haken , alles auf eine Made am 16er Haken.
Gruß Udo


----------

